# The New Layout



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Well after getting my track up right after the move I got side tracked with other projects and the tracks sat idle for the summer.

And so with time now on my side I got my 1/32 layout to my liking and started on the extra's,
First the elevations,
I used the case from a roll of tape for the sections I will make to hold up the track, I just drilled a hole in the center and with a sharpie I just followed the track for the sections I needed.








the results,
















Next came the borders, I purchased a few sheets of 1/8 mdf and made my own borders just using the stock borders as templates and creating a few as well,
I made these from just one 2'x4' sheet for less then $4. 








and the results, I just need to finish attaching them to the table so I can start on the scenery, 



































of course the MDF is slightly thinner then the track so shimming is a must.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice start, Looking forward to seeing this progress.
Looks like a challenging circuit!!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Impressive sawing/routing on that twisty track!
Jim


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

That is VERY nice, keep up the GOOD work. That took some time, that was well worth spending. SWEET !!!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

After spending most of my week vacation in the basement (by my choice of course) the borders/cornering aprons are done, also after some slight tweaking of the track, I removed the twisty section (curved criss crosses) and added some straights which works a lot better.
I also moved the whole track to the opposite wall which gives me room to add another table if I choose and the support pole is no longer an issue.
here's the pic's,


























The elevated section and to the left of the pic will be grandstands there is about a foot between the basement wall and the track wall. 









This area is where my pit entrance will be, running along the outside of the curve and along side the long straightaway.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow..*

It looks like the track is coming right along...
Looks like it will be fun to run on.

Scott


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Very Nice. How many running feet do you have there ? Looks like a Ton. Good Job.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Whats the formula that's used to figure out the running feet of the track, do you just add up all the sections?

the layout sits on three 4X8 tables with one of them slightly trimmed.

The track is a blast to run on and with the aprons it's just a whole different experience I removed most of the magnets from the cars and the way they drift around some of the corners is just way to cool.

I've always had HO tracks and using guard rails I was always use to that kind of racing, I took down my HO layout to move the 1/32 to the other side, no more trains and intersections this time around and after the the way the cornering aprons turned out, I plan on doing the same with my HO layout, which I hope to get started on soon.

Here's what the HO layout looked like before I took it down,


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

I am not sure how they measure it, I guess probally by adding up the pcs of track together. Are you using just standard 1/2" plywood for your table ? I see that you made legs for the table. I was planning on using saw horse's for the legs. What do you think. I am not quite sure how big I am going to make the track yet, it all depends on how much I can get away with using up the Rec room in the basement. And how much extra track I can get my hands on, in a short period of time.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

The 1/32 stuff sits on 1/2" plywood while the HO sits on 1/4 I think but you could save some money and go with some 4x8 sheets of Oriented Strand Board (OSB) use for exterior walls as far as legs I've always used 2x4's with side supports to help keep the tables from rocking I don't think saw horses would be that stable.


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

I just picked up a sheet of 16/32BC plywood sanded on one side, hoping this will be enough room. If not, I can always ad more. I am going to try the saw horse legs first, to see if it will work. If not, I will do something else. I thought about trying some of those banquet style legs that fold up. Then comes the decision on what lay out to try first, I have seen so many lately, that it is going to be a tough choice. But I am still looking.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I've been spending close to 5 hrs a night on my track lately and once again I changed a couple of areas for the better and so here's my progress so far,
The Pit Area construction I added about 15" to the long side of the track,


















Instead of the Pits being behind the long straightaway and entering it from the back I came up with this idea, the garages and Pit lane under the long straightaway, and entrance in the front and exiting uphill at the end of the long straightaway,




































and with the long straightaway moved back I was able to add a little more to the elevation area,







and move the second long straight section out a bit as well stay tuned still more to come.


----------

